# Blast from the Past: Fantastic Journey



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

A scientific expedition in the Atlantic Ocean headed by Dr Paul Jordan becomes lost in the Bermuda Triangle and washes up on an uncharted island. In the pilot episode they meet Varian, a man from the 23rd century who tells them about a place to the East called Evailand where they can find a door way back to there own time.
Most of the group either died or made it home leaving Varian, Fred Walters and Paul's 13 yr. old son Scott to make there way east. Along the way they meet up with travelers from other times, planets and dimensions who have also become trapped. Liana, a woman with an alien mother and an Atlantium father with her cat Sil-l, is the first to join them. Then Jonathan Willoway, a scientist from the 60s is invited to join. Together they travel through portals from one dimension to the next hoping to find the one that leads home. 

Cast:
Roddy McDowall 
Role: Jonathan Willaway
Ike Eisenmann 
Role: Scott Jordan
Katie Saylor 
Role: Liana 
Carl Franklin 
Role: Dr. Fred Walters 
Jared Martin 
Role: Varian


----------



## Woodfoot (Jan 1, 2008)

*Fantastic Journey*

Does anyone remember this?
I watched it as a child and was hooked. in fact it laid my path into Sci-Fi

"The Fantastic Journey" (1977)

Just managed to get all the episodes on DVD


----------



## Stenevor (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Fantastic Journey*

All I can remember of it is the Bermuda triangle, a brain in a jar and the kid off the Disney Witch Mountain films. I did torrent a couple of episodes but never got around to watching them. I can remember liking it but I was only 8 or 9 and probably liked all sorts of rubbish.


----------



## Woodfoot (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Fantastic Journey*



Stenevor said:


> All I can remember of it is the Bermuda triangle, a brain in a jar and the kid off the Disney Witch Mountain films. I did torrent a couple of episodes but never got around to watching them. I can remember liking it but I was only 8 or 9 and probably liked all sorts of rubbish.


 
Its not fantastic but its a great bit of nostalgia!
I was 7 myself so it was the best thing i had ever seen!


----------



## &&DEL&& (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Fantastic Journey*

*Woodfoot* - (Don't know if this is gonna come up as a double post but) Could you tell me where you ordered your Fantastic Journey DVDs from?

I've come across a couple of American links - Warlock and tvdvdworld, but are these the best to order from?

Cheers,

DEL


----------



## BookStop (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Fantastic Journey*

Oh my gosh! They are returning, yet agin, to Witch Mountain!(didn't mean to hijack, just followe link, then followed agin to see what the kid was up to nowadays - he's going to be in witch mountain-yay)


----------



## Dave (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Fantastic Journey*

I loved this too, but as you say, at that age you can enjoy any old rubbish!

I remember very little, but I did find the lack of closure or explanation, and the constant changing of characters off-putting. Wasn't Lief Erickson in this for a while? And Roddy McDowell? You can understand why they left, but not why they joined in the first place. Also a blonde actress who has never worked since. IMdB says she was Katie Saylor, but it doesn't mention Lief, so maybe I am wrong (I thought he was the ship's Captain or the boys father) I don't remember at all.


----------



## Einstein's left ear (Jun 2, 2013)

Never seemed to get anywhere, I only watched it because of Ike Eisenmann.


----------

